# Erin Stern Video



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2009)

*ERIN STERN VIDEO*
At the FLEX photo shoot with Erin Stern

FLEXONLINE.COM

New IFBB Pro League figure competitor Erin Stern is the perfect combination of power, grace and beauty. You've seen her training pictorial in the November issue - and if you haven't, go pick it up - now see her in this behind-the-scenes video.

Stern returns to competition this weekend at Dexter Jackson's Jacksonville Pro. Stay tuned to flexonline.com for more, including all the action from Jacksonville this weekend!

*WATCH VIDEO*


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2009)

I only need 2 minutes with her.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I only need 2 minutes with her.



by then you will be asleep


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2009)

Nah, I'm sure she'll want to cuddle for the other 90 seconds.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Nah, I'm sure she'll want to cuddle for the other 90 seconds.



ahhahah. you are a dude i could hang out with. thats funny stuff right there


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> ahhahah. you are a dude i could hang out with. thats funny stuff right there



There's a joke here somewhere. Two republicans walk into a bar...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooooohh, she's purdy, and strong too!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

largepkg said:


> There's a joke here somewhere. Two republicans walk into a bar...



Okay I'll give it a shot.

Two old Republicans walk into a bar and order a couple of beers. The bartender notices the guys have heads the size of a cue ball.

"I got to ask, sir," says the bartender. "What happened?"

One of the old guys sighs and tells him, "Our ship was torpedoed by the Germans in WWII. A mermaid rescued me and my pal here and promised to grant me three wishes. For my first wish, I asked to return to the States. My second wish was to have all the money I would ever need. Finally, my third wish was for us both to have sex with the mermaid."

"That doesn't sound too bad," says the bartender. "Then what happened?"

"Well," sighs the man, "mermaids can't have sex, so I asked her if we could just have a little head...."


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

Mary Lado, she's alright too!


----------

